# ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2008)

*

الرسالة دي جامدة جدااااااااااااااااااا.... 



'...'لو'...' انت زعلان من اي حد , ومفيش حد لاقية علشان يصالحكم انت صالحة. 


ممكن يكون الشخص دة لسة عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كدة 



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي ... 



لو انت بتحب شخص , والشخص دة ميعرفش انك بتحبة' قولة او قولها.' 



ممكن يكون الشخص دة هو كمان بيحبك ولو انت مقولتلوش النهاردة 



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي... 



لو'انت لسة بتحب حد وانت فاكر انة نسيك' ... قولة او 
قولها 




ممكن يكون الشخص دة كان بيحبك طول عمرة . ولو انت مقولتش النهاردة 

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي... 



لو محتاج ان 'صديقك يقرب منك'... اسألة او اسألها 

ممكن يكون هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو انت مسالتش النهاردة 



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخرقوووووووووي... 


لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم. 


ممكن يكونوا هما كمان بيكنو لك التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد 



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي... 


لو انت بتحب والديك, ولم تاتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول. 

هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما رحلوالنهاردة 


...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى 

ابعت االرسالة دياة لكل شخص انت بتهتم بية,ومن ضمنهم الشخص اللي بعتة ليك حتشوف ...) 
(...ازاي فية ناس بيهتموا بيك , وانت مش عارفه 



ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي

ملطوووووووووش :smil16:*​


----------



## jesus_son (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*فعلا يا مرمر عندك حق

فى حاجات ينفع اننا نستنى عليها

لكن فى حاجات لازم نسرعلها بسرعة جدا و نصرح بيها او نقوم بيها

فى حاجات عايزة الصبر وانك تديها وقتها

وفى حاجات مش عايزة غير اتخاذ القرار السريع

وبجد موضوعك رائع يا marmar_maroo وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## merola (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر 
و فعلا اللى عايزين نعملة النهاردة مناجلهوش لبكرة عشان منندمش 
و انا بقول بحبك لكن الناس اللى حبتنى و حبتها و لكل صحابى اللى فى المنتدى 
و ليكى يا مرمر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



> *لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم.
> 
> 
> ممكن يكونوا هما كمان بيكنو لك التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد
> ...


 

موضوع رائع يا قمر
بجد تسلم ايدك
بس مش هتحرمي تلطشي كدا المواضيع
هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

فعلا يا مرمر كلام جميييييييييل جدا جدا

شكرا ليكى يا عسولة ​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*الله عليكى يا مرمر *
*موضوع زى العسل*
*فعلا لازم نعمل كدة علشان حياتنا تبقى افضل*
*ميرسى على الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## emy (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*



لو انت بتحب والديك, ولم تاتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول. 

هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما رحلوالنهاردة 


...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
_عندك حق بجد_
_بكره ده متاخر اوى _
_معنيدش تعليق اقوله غير كده_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*دعوه جميله للمحبه ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



jesus_son قال:


> *فعلا يا مرمر عندك حق
> 
> فى حاجات ينفع اننا نستنى عليها
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا مينا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



merola قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر
> و فعلا اللى عايزين نعملة النهاردة مناجلهوش لبكرة عشان منندمش
> و انا بقول بحبك لكن الناس اللى حبتنى و حبتها و لكل صحابى اللى فى المنتدى
> و ليكى يا مرمر​*



ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ياقمر 

ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع يا قمر
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> بس مش هتحرمي تلطشي كدا المواضيع
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك يا مرمر​



ميرسى يا نيفين يا حماااااااااتى 30:ههههههههههه

اااااااااه مش هحرم الطش ده طبع يا بنتى مش ينفع يتغير :smi411​:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> فعلا يا مرمر كلام جميييييييييل جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا عسولة ​



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله عليكى يا مرمر *
> *موضوع زى العسل*
> *فعلا لازم نعمل كدة علشان حياتنا تبقى افضل*
> *ميرسى على الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



دايما رافع من معنوياتى يا جوجو 30:

ميرسى يا جوجو ونورت الموضوع طبعا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



emy قال:


> _عندك حق بجد_
> _بكره ده متاخر اوى _
> _معنيدش تعليق اقوله غير كده_​



ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



dona nabil قال:


> *دعوه جميله للمحبه ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك .​*



العفوووو يا دونا نورتى الموضوع  ​


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

_موضووووع جميل خالص

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

*موضـــــوع جميلــــــ

شكرا ليكى يا فندمـــ​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

عندك حق يا مرمر
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## beso0o (7 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييل  بجد   
تسلم ايديكى *​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*

حقا مرمر مارو
يجب الا نؤجل اظهار مشاعرنا حبنا اعتذارنا
لمن حولنا ليس ليوم واحد بل للحظة
فقد تمر اللحظة كدهر كامل
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



totty قال:


> _موضووووع جميل خالص
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا قمر_​



العفو يا توتى 

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل :t4:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضـــــوع جميلــــــ
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا فندمـــ​*



العفو يا رووووووكى 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> عندك حق يا مرمر
> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​



العفو يا نيفا 

نورتى الموضوع :t4:​


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*كلامك صح يا مرمر*

*جميييييييييييييييل اوى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



beso0o قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييل  بجد
> تسلم ايديكى *​



شكراااا ليك يا بيسو 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا مرمر مارو
> يجب الا نؤجل اظهار مشاعرنا حبنا اعتذارنا
> لمن حولنا ليس ليوم واحد بل للحظة
> فقد تمر اللحظة كدهر كامل
> ...



العفو يا أستاذ وليم 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي ‏*



keky قال:


> *كلامك صح يا مرمر*
> 
> *جميييييييييييييييل اوى*



شكراااا يا كيكى يا عسولة 

نورتى الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 يونيو 2009)

*لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*








لو'...' انت زعلان من اي حد , ومفيش حد لاقية علشان يصالحكم انت صالحة.
ممكن يكون الشخص دة لسة عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كدة النهارده
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي ...



لو انت بتحب شخص , والشخص دة ميعرفش انك بتحبة' قولة او قولها.'
ممكن يكون الشخص دة هو كمان بيحبك ولو انت مقولتلوش النهاردة
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...

لو 'انت لسة بتحب حد وانت فاكر انة نسيك' ... قولة او قولها
ممكن يكون الشخص دة كان بيحبك طول عمرة . ولو انت مقولتش النهاردة
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

لو محتاج ان 'صديقك يقرب منك'... اسألة او اسألها
ممكن يكو ن هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو انت مسالتش النهاردة
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم.
ممكن يكونوا هما كمان بيكنو لك التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

لو انت بتحب والديك, ولم تاتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول.
هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش النهاردة
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى

ابعت االرسالة دي لكل شخص انت بتهتم بيه , ولو من ضمنهم الشخص اللي بعتة ليك حتشوف ...)
(...ازاي فية ناس بيهتموا بيك , وانت او انتى مش عارفه


ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي

منقول

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*

شكرا بنت الفادى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## رحيق (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*

فعلا احنا بحاجه لموضع زي ده

مرسي ليكي اوى​


----------



## المجدلية (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*

*كلمات جميلة جدا
مييييرسى ليكى بنتا لفادى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لازم نتصالح بقى ........؟!*




> ابعت االرسالة دي لكل شخص انت بتهتم بيه , ولو من ضمنهم الشخص اللي بعتة ليك حتشوف ...)
> (...ازاي فية ناس بيهتموا بيك , وانت او انتى مش عارفه


 
موضوع جميل اوووووووى ​

ميررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 يونيو 2009)

برافوا يا مرمر بجد موضوع في الجون تسلمي


----------



## ponponayah (19 يوليو 2009)

*بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*

*لو'...' انت زعلان من اي حد , ومفيش حد لاقية علشان يصالحكم انت صالحة.


ممكن يكون الشخص دة لسة عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كدة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي ...



لو انت بتحب شخص , والشخص دة ميعرفش انك بتحبة' قوله



ممكن يكون الشخص دة هو كمان بيحبك ولو انت مقولتلوش النهاردة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...



لو'انت لسة بتحب حد وانت فاكر انه نسيك' ... قوله




ممكن يكون الشخص دة كان بيحبك طول عمره. ولو انت مقولتش النهاردة

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...



لو محتاج ان 'صديقك يقرب منك'... اسأله

ممكن يكون هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو انت مسالتش النهاردة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخرقوووووووووي...


لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم.


ممكن يكونوا هما كمان ليك عندهم نفس التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...


لو انت بتحب والديك, ومجتش الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول.

هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما رحلو النهاردة


...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى

ابعت االرسالة دية لكل شخص انت بتهتم بيه



ابعتها النهاردة... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*

موضوع جميل جدا يا بونبونايه 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*




جميل جداااا يا ponponayah

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*

شكرا بونبوناية
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ponponayah (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بونبونايه
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جدااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ponponayah
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





*ميرسى جدااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بونبوناية
> على النصائح الرائعة
> ودمتى بود
> ​





*ميرسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر قووووووووووى*



happy angel قال:


>





*ميرسى جداااا ياهابى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## BAVLY99 (20 يوليو 2009)

جامدة فعلا قوى الرسالة دى

شكرا يا مرمر وربنا يباركك

وياريت فعلا نصلى لربنا ونقوله سامحنا النهاردة

لان بكرة ممكن يبقى متاخر قووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## sameh7610 (20 يوليو 2009)

*تعيشى وتلطشى مرمر



ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يوليو 2009)

*...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...*


بكرة ممكن يكون متاخر اووووى

..'لو'...' انت زعلان من اي حد , ومفيش حد لاقية علشان يصالحكم انت صالحة.


ممكن يكون الشخص دة لسة عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كدة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي ...



لو انت بتحب شخص , والشخص دة ميعرفش انك بتحبة' قولة او قولها.'



ممكن يكون الشخص دة هو كمان بيحبك ولو انت مقولتلوش النهاردة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...



لو'انت لسة بتحب حد وانت فاكر انة نسيك' ... قولة او
قولها




ممكن يكون الشخص دة كان بيحبك طول عمرة . ولو انت مقولتش النهاردة

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...



لو محتاج ان 'صديقك يقرب منك'... اسألة او اسألها

ممكن يكون هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو انت مسالتش النهاردة



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخرقوووووووووي...


لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم.


ممكن يكونوا هما كمان بيكنو لك التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد



...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...


لو انت بتحب والديك, ولم تاتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول.

هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما رحلوالنهاردة


...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى
__________________​


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...*

يا ريت كلنا نلحق الفرصة


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...*

*فعلا يا كيريا كلامك جميل لان التاجيل بيضيع حاجت حلوة كتير في حيتنا و مش بنعرف نعوضها بكرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينمي موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي...*

الله بجد عليكى يا كيريا كلام اكثر من رائع 
فعلا انهردة احلى من بكرة فى حجات كتير
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا قمرة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2009)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## yousteka (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي !!*

*لو'...' انت زعلان من اي حد , ومفيش حد لاقية علشان يصالحكم انت صالحة. 
ممكن يكون الشخص دة لسة عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كدة 
.....بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي . 
لو انت بتحب شخص , والشخص دة ميعرفش انك بتحبة' قولة او قولها.' 
ممكن يكون الشخص دة هو كمان بيحبك ولو انت مقولتلوش النهاردة 

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي... 
​

لو'انت لسة بتحب حد وانت فاكر انة نسيك' ... قولة او
قولها 

ممكن يكون الشخص دة كان بيحبك طول عمرة . ولو انت مقولتش النهاردة

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي... 
​

لو محتاج ان 'صديقك يقرب منك'... اسألة او اسألها
ممكن يكون هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو انت مسالتش النهاردة 

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخرقوووووووووي... 
​

لو انت عندك اصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد ... قولهم. 
ممكن يكونوا هما كمان بيكنو لك التقدير. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد 
...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي... 
لو انت بتحب والديك, ولم تاتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كدة... قول.
هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو انت مقولتش وهما رحلوالنهاردة 

...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى
ابعت االرسالة دياة لكل شخص انت بتهتم بية,وبتحبة 
وهتشوف ...)

(...ازاي فية ناس بيهتموا بيك , وانت مش عارف
ابعتها النهاردة...
لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي !!*




> ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى


 
فعلا بكره هيكون متأخر اوى 
ليه مانقولش إللى فى قلوبنا دلوقتى 
قبل ما ييجى بكره 
يمكن بكره يكون اخر يوم ليك او ليه 
فعلا بكره متأخر اوى 
موضوع هام وجميل  
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي !!*

ممكن يكون بكره متاخر
لكن قلبنا يشتغل انهارضه
واكيد مسيره يجي بكره
ميرسي كتير ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (6 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع بجد فى منتهى الروعه ميرسى كتيييير


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 سبتمبر 2009)

فى منتها الروعة رسالة جميلة جداً
و انا ممكن احتجها فعلاً .....
بعد ازنك طبعاً انا هنقلها على موبيلى d: 
ميرسى​


----------



## mero_engel (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي يا حلوين علي الدعوه الجميله دي*
*فعلا المفروض الانسان مينتظرش للغد*
*ربنا يباركم*​


----------

